# front panel audio pin out



## prasadum (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I use intel mother board 945GCPE with front panel audio pin outs as detailed below.
1 PORT 1L Analog Port 1 - left channel (Microphone) 
2 GND Ground 
3 PORT 1R Analog Port 1 - right channel (Microphone) 
4 PRESENCE# Active low signal that signals BIOS that an Intel® HD 
Audio dongle is connected to the analog header. PRESENCE# = 0 when an Intel® HD Audio dongle is connected 
5 PORT 2R Analog Port 2 - right channel (Headphone) 
6 SENSE1_RETURN Jack detection return for front panel (JACK1) 
7 SENSE_SEND Jack detection sense line from the Intel® HD Audio CODEC jack detection resistor network 
8 KEY  Connector key 
9 PORT 2L Analog Port 2 - left channel (Headphone) 
10 SENSE2_RETURN Jack detection return for front panel (JACK2)  


My front panel audio cables have labels as follows;
a) Line out FR
b) Line out RR
c) Line out FL
d) Line out RL
e) MIC IN(R)
f) GND
g) MIC Power (L)

May I request for help in connecting this to the header available in 
the 945GCPE motherboard.

thanks and warm regards,

prasadum


----------



## jj_alukkas (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, your cabinet seems to be the older AC 97' compatibe one and your motherboard's havin the new Intel High Definition Audio.. These are incompatible.. So if you are intending to do a little modification, you can make this work out... I'll give you the conections..
The Things on the left correspond to your motherboard and on the right to your front panel..
Pin 1(Mic L)                   -      g) MIC Power (L)       
Pin 2(GND)                     -      f) GND
Pin 3(Mic R)                   -     e) MIC IN(R)
Pin 4(Presence)              -     No connection  
Pin 5(Speaker R)             -      a) Line out FR
Pin 6(Sense Mic Ref.)       -     ( Read below )
Pin 7(Sens Send)             -     ( Read below)
Pin 8(No pin)                   -     No connection
Pin 9(Speaker L)              -      c) Line out FL
Pin 10(Sense Sp Ref.)       -      ( Read Below)

I dont understand what  'b) Line out RR' and  'd) Line out RL' corresponds to..  I guess its Rear speaker Right and Rear speaker Left... anyway leave it
I expect ' line out FL' to be your left speaker output and 'Line out FR' your right speaker out.. check it first with a multimeter...

I expect your front panel audio connectors are individual pins for connection to motherboard.. If so match the connectors as I have given above to the board.. If its a single 2x5 connector, then you need to take out the wires from the connector lifting the clips and rewire it accordingly.. If you are not much into electronics then try doing it with someone else help..

Then short the pins 7,6 and 10 together ... Those are for the Intel HD front panel and allows the machine to detect if anything is connected to it.. your cabinet doesnt support that so always keep it shorted for the machine to know that a device is present...

Finally open up realteck HD control panel.. then Assign The green coloured socket as headphone and the other one as Microphone.. Also front panel audio must be enabled in system bios...

Note : I'm not held responsible for anything you mess up with. I myself have an Intel D915GVWB mobo and now uses the same trick to use everything on my front panel.. If you are not sure of what you are doin please avoid doin it and shorting the wrong pins.. Get it done with an electronic technitian better... regards..

Also keep your microphone muted when you are not using it to avoid noise..


----------



## prasadum (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you alukkas for the reply.
Let me try it your advise with technicians.Will get back to you shortly.

thanks 
Prasad




			
				jj_alukkas said:
			
		

> Well, your cabinet seems to be the older AC 97' compatibe one and your motherboard's havin the new Intel High Definition Audio.. These are incompatible.. So if you are intending to do a little modification, you can make this work out... I'll give you the conections..
> The Things on the left correspond to your motherboard and on the right to your front panel..
> Pin 1(Mic L) - g) MIC Power (L)
> Pin 2(GND) - f) GND
> ...


----------

